# DFWAPC Member Discount Program



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

_I've been working behind the scenes the last few months trying to organize a discount program with various aquatic retailers in the DFW area. This involved visiting with store managers, GMs, and owners. I approached with the attitude to "sell" DFWAPC to the person in charge of making decisions and to explain how I feel a discount program would be mutually beneficial to both parties involved. I consider it to be similar to a symbiotic relationship. The following is the result._

*I'll start with a few important parameters.*

*-======================-*

You must be a card-carrying member of the *DFW Aquatic Plant Club* to take advantage of the following discounts. Membership is an excellent value @ $20 per year. Registration can be easily done online. I will post links at the bottom of this message for the website and "JOIN" links. Believe me when I tell you this will be the best $20 you will spend in this hobby. Membership is good for one year.

Participating stores were given a sample of our membership card to use for verification purposes. An expiration date in listed on member cards and retailers will use this as a measure to confirm current membership. This gives the retailer a level of security and hinders those who demand a club discount without being a member.

If you don't have your card with you at the time of purchase no discount will be given (unless the retailer knows you or has record of your membership). For example, DNA noted on my account I was to receive a discount on future purchases due to my membership. However, this does not mean DNA will do this for everyone.

*Tip:* I keep my membership card in my glove compartment and carry it into the stores when I'm shopping.

Discounts may not be combined and may not apply to items on sale, used items, or other low-margin items.

Discounts are given out of generosity and in support of membership in the DFW Aquatic Plant Club. These discounts are a privilege and NOT a right. Due to low profit margin on certain items (such as a tank or a loss-leader), a retailer has the right to refuse to give a discount on items of their choice. Most retailers listed below EXCLUDE tanks from the discount program.

Don't argue with a retailer over whether an item should be discounted. It's their decision to make, not ours.

Remember: When you visit a LFS as a DFWAPC member you represent us as a group. If a member gives a retailer a bad impression or acts like an a$$, it harms us all and could result in us losing our discount privileges at a specific LFS.

*-======================-*

*Please support the generous retailers offering discounts listed below.*

*Aquarium Boutique*
9035 Garland Road
Dallas, TX 75218
(214) 660-0537
Website: 
*Discount: 10% on all items. Some exceptions may apply. *

*Aquatic Creations*
3420 Broadway, Suite 103
Garland, TX 75043
(972)468-9109
Website: www.aquaticcreationsonline.com
*Discount: 15% off all in-stock items. Some exceptions may apply.*

*Creative Water Gardens*
2125 West Kingsley Road
Garland, TX 75041
(972) 271-1411
Website: www.creativewatergardens.net
*Discount: Not Participating **

*Dallas North Aquarium*
2910 E. Trinity Mills Road
Carrollton, TX 75006
(972) 492-6165
Website: www.dallasnorthaquarium.com
*Discount: 10% off all in-stock items. Some exceptions may apply.*

*Exotic Aquatics*
2929 Custer Road
Plano, TX 75075
(972) 519-9559
Website: www.exoticaquaticstexas.com
*Discount: Pending*

*The Fish Gallery*
6955 Greenville Avenue
Dallas, TX 75231
(214) 750-7002
Website: www.thefishgallery.com/Dallas
*Discount: 15% off livestock (plants, fish, inverts). Some exceptions may apply.*

*The Fish Place*
6960 Green Oaks Road
Fort Worth, TX 76116-1715
(817)737-8265
Website: www.fishplacetx.com
*Discount: Not Participating **

*Just for Pets*
7989 Belt Line Road, Suite 10
Dallas, TX 75248
(972) 789-3474
Website: www.justforpetsonline.com
*Discount: 10% off dry goods, 15% off livestock (plants, fish, inverts). Some exceptions may apply.*

*Keller Farms*
3405 Denton Highway
Haltom City, TX 76117
(817) 834-4891
Website: www.kellerfish.com
*Discount: Pending **

*Metro Fish of Dallas*
Carrollton, TX 75006
(972) 323-6429
Website: www.metrofishofdallas.com
*Discount: 20% off all food items. Some exceptions may apply.*

*Odyssey Pets*
Preston Trail Plaza
17390 Preston Road, Suite 240
Dallas, TX 75252
(972) 407-1166
Website: www.odysseypets.biz
*Discount: 10% on limited dry goods & livestock (plants & fish). Some exceptions apply.*

*Rift to Reef Aquatics*
5801 Long Prairie Road, Suite 740
Flower Mound, TX 75028
(972) 317-2341
Website: www.rifttoreefaquatics.com
*Discount: 10% off dry goods and livestock (plants, fish, inverts). Some exceptions may apply.*

*The True Percula*
4780 Little Road
Arlington, TX 76017
(817) 483-1100
Website: www.thetruepercula.com
*Discount: 10% off all in-stock items. Some exceptions may apply*

*Not Participating * - indicates these retailers have been contacted and chose to not participate in the discount program. *

*Note: I have several other retailers I plan to talk to in the near future and will update this list as needed. Please suggest any you'd like me to contact.*

*-======================-*

*DFW Aquatic Plant Club*
*Website:* www.aquatic-plants.org
*Join:* www.aquatic-plants.org/join.html

*-======================-*

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks good, will have to have this printed out...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump this is good info to have, been meaning to print this out...., didn't know just for pets was giving us a discount...


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried to update my original post, but the EDIT button is not available... ??

*The True Percula*
4780 Little Road
Arlington, TX 76017
(817) 483-1100
Website: www.thetruepercula.com
*Discount: 10% off all in-stock items. Some exceptions may apply.*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have a question about odyssey pets....


I bought some driftwood, and showed them my mebership card. mike? matt? didn't have a clue about the discount, but did say next time he would give me a discount. I guess I need to talk to sherry?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@WRabbit - I'll try to keep up on the editing of your original post as I see you add more in your thread. True Percula is fixed. 

You have gotten us some fantastic discounts. Thanks so much!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont have my discount card yet who can i talk to about it? I will be attending the meeting sunday...


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> I dont have my discount card yet who can i talk to about it? I will be attending the meeting sunday...


PM Sent.

Jim


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been holding out on buying stuff until I get my official membership card! The more I can save, the more I can spend  Shhh, don't tell the wife though!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Vildayyan2003 said:


> I have been holding out on buying stuff until I get my official membership card! The more I can save, the more I can spend  Shhh, don't tell the wife though!


Tex Gal has saved me so much I can eat all the beans and rice I want.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL God blesses you WRabbit


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Jim, you might try Pet World in Haltom City. I will ask the owner the next time I go in the store. Thanks you for all your hard work to save us money!


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

hey jim when will i get my discount card i just joined last meeting


----------

